# Transformatori >  strāvmaiņi

## CTYDEHTC

sveiki, vai Juus vareetu siikaak paskaidrot straavmainju noziimi, es zinu kaa vins izskataas bet skaidriiba netieku par taa darbiba principu

----------


## Jon

Tas ir parasts transformators savā būtībā.
Vai tad grūti paskatīties - 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Current_transformer

----------


## defs

Strāvmainis domats elektrības skaititājam.Ja skaitītājs paredzēts uz 5A,tad stravmainis ar koeficientu 10 var nodrosinat 5A uz skaitītaja,ja tam stravmainim cauri plūst 50A strava.Tas mozīme,ka kw/h būs meneša beigās jareizin ar 10.
 Tagad jau jaunie skaitītaji nāk diezgan jaudīgi,strāvmaiņi paliek pagajušam gadsimtam.

----------


## Delfins

11kW kādam mājas ir?  ::

----------


## Texx

Laukos vecākiem ir. Trīs fāzes ar kopējo jaudu ap 13kW.

----------


## ansius

nu piem. man senču mājā ir 3x32A  ::  pa laimi uz mūsu ielu ir atsevišķs trafa atzars.

----------


## moon

stravmainis ir transformators kurma normals darba reziims ir islegums.
kuru pielieto meraparatu meraamaa diapazona palielinashanai.
parsvaraa visiem sekundara strava ir 5A.
piemeram 50 A stravmainim kad pa taa primaro tinumu pludiis 50 A, sekundaaraa pusee pludiis 5 A.

----------


## ezis666

strāvmaiņa pluss ir tas, ka tiek galvaniski atsaistīta ķēde, piem.merot HV līnijās. Protams var tikai maiņstrāvāi izmantot.

----------


## zfed

1.:


2.:


kura bilde ir pareiza pieslegsanas shema? ja strava plust virsiena no P1 *uz* P2? mans domat, ka pareizi ir bilde nr. 2. bet nezkapec manuali rakstis/noradita bilde nr 1. neko vairs nesaprotu.... help!

----------


## next

Es savukaart nesaprotu kur tu bildees kaadas atskjiriibas ieraugi.

----------


## zfed

ble, es nezinu ko es tur saskatiju, bet pec tava pousta atskiribu toc neredzu  ::  tnx

----------

